# Might be a silly question



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

My cat (well, technically my mom's cat now that I've moved out) Bella appears to have an asian look to her. Some of us think she's a DSH with a different look, but it was suggested she may be part burmese. My brother got her at a pet store 2.5 years ago and brought her home. My dad think she came from a kitty mill. We don't have a way to find out for sure what her history is. I noticed the asian look more when she was a kitten:










Now:









Sorry if this isn't the right place to post. It's something we have all been wondering for a while.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Your mom kidnapped my Momo!!! Wow...Bella could be Momo's older sister. Beautiful girl. Are her eyes green?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

With her green eyes and silvery grey coat, she does look somewhat _Russian Blue_-ish. I had a Russian Blue/Manx one time with a similar expression....very sweet!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

So Momo may be Russian Blue-ish? Do they have big ears? Momo's ears are just like Lyndzo's kitty, Bella's.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

She has green eyes and fairly big ears. They were really big when she was little!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry I can not contribute to what she might be but I HAD to tell you how absolutely gorgeous I think she is. All grey cats are the cats meow for me


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

The younger pic does look Asian-ish....almost like a gray Siamese

but the older pick definitely seems more Russian Blue

either way, she's purdy! ^_^


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Lyndzo said:


> My dad think she came from a kitty mill.


Perhaps, many pet shop kittens are.

Really is just a guessing game, doesn't really look like any one breed, could be Burm or Rus in there somewhere.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lyndzo said:


> My cat (well, technically my mom's cat now that I've moved out) Bella appears to have an asian look to her. Some of us think she's a DSH with a different look, but it was suggested she may be part burmese. My brother got her at a pet store 2.5 years ago and brought her home. My dad think she came from a kitty mill. We don't have a way to find out for sure what her history is. I noticed the asian look more when she was a kitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We took Momo in on April 24, 2011, when she was 4-5 months old. She's now about a year old (the vet estimated her birthday as November 29, 2010) and she looks like Bella in the first picture. Occasionally, she'll look like the second picture, but definitely the first picture for sure.


----------

